

Ask HN: How do I get the word out on my data mining report - kalendae

Hi HN,<p>I did data-mining on my site and did some charting and such and BELIEVE my data to be interesting and blog worthy.  I created it hoping to get it out there and drive traffic to my web app.<p>I don't have much of a contact list or presence on the web, so was looking for advice on how to proceed beyond posting to forums and reddit and such.<p>also i'd like to know whether the data is really blog worthy at all.  If you run a blog/site in the domain how could one convince u to write something about it?<p>thanks much.
======
ScottWhigham
Shoooooooot - that there is some tech-nickel words there. I have a D90 - glad
to see it seemed to do well but whoa... Well over my head what all those
charts and such mean/do/tell me.

I'm with ig1 - you need to write an article (maybe multiple) and submit to
others. I would suggest you really work to make it accessible to people like
me. I have quality gear, took a photography class in college, and like to shop
for gear.

------
ig1
Write an article about about it and submit it to photography magazines,
techcrunch, etc.

------
kalendae
thanks guys i kinda gave up after seeing no comments at first, but im glad i
checked back. I will write several versions of it as articles and hopefully it
will be worthy of showing up somewhere.

------
kalendae
link to the data mining report: <http://wiki.elograde.com/full:data-findings>

